# Lego Brick Crochet Scarf



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

A crochet scarf using bobble stitch to create a Lego look.

http://fitzbirch.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/lego-brick-crochet-scarf.html#.UUcXAFuSBXc


----------



## lblysse (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## loukaye (Nov 18, 2012)

This is so cool! Just what I need to work on these snowy March evenings!


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks good TFS


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

How cool is that!


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

My grandson is a huge fan of Legos I'm sure he would love it. Thanks.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I love it ! Does anyone know of a knit version of this scarf, I would so love to do it and cannot crochet ?


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

minniemo said:


> I love it ! Does anyone know of a knit version of this scarf, I would so love to do it and cannot crochet ?


Me too!! I know a little boy who would just love this scarf!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

that is a great lego design.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

There is a pattern on the net for knitted lego brick cover to use as a door stop, you can adapt thet I am sure. Sorry I do not have site info, seen it a while ago, probably could google it. Am at work.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing I just pinned it. It will be awhile before I will need to make this since my grandson is only 6 weeks. The entire family is a lego family so I am sure it will be made someday.


----------



## Merlot31 (Mar 16, 2013)

rjhandmade said:


> Thanks for sharing I just pinned it. It will be awhile before I will need to make this since my grandson is only 6 weeks. The entire family is a lego family so I am sure it will be made someday.


Congratulations on your new grandson. We are a lego family as well so the scarf has been a big hit ..


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Another boy-friendly pattern--thanks!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Here's how to make the legos by knitting.

http://ontheneedlesedge.blogspot.com/2012/07/lego-knitting.html#!/2012/07/lego-knitting.html


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you. That is wonderful. Really appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for finding that!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Many thanks Colleenmay for that


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Both my grands want one so will have to work on them for next winter. One for boy, one for girl


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

And now they have 'Lego Friends' which are legos for girls. Except the lego blocks are purple and pink and white. What a pretty scarf that would make!!!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

How about crocheting several scarves to a desired length and
joining them to make an afghan?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love it and had already been figuring out how to do in knitting..... Thanks collenmay.....


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

How cute is that :thumbup: Thanks for posting :-D


----------

